# coolant temp sensor



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Can anybody tell me where the coolant temp sensor is situated in my 91 stanza?.A
photo would help.Does it tell the ecu the engine is cold?. THANKS


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The coolant temp sensor should be located on the back of the cylinder head on the passenger side of the car. If you need a picture the local Nissan parts department can usually pull it up. 
Yes it does tell the ECM the temp of the engine.

Troy


----------

